# A question about a full grown Synodontis multi.



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

In 45 min. I am meeting a lady who is giving me an 8 inch Multi. She is moving and advertised her stock "to give away". I only saw the dark photo she posted but as far as I could tell she was correct in identifying it. Is 8 inches it's full grown size? He is going in my 55g tank and I wasn't planning on getting another Multi so will he be fine living on his own? I think if he gets any larger I will re-home him. I haven't verified his size so we'll see. I also got 2 large fancy goldfish for my pond and she begged me to take her 4" blood parrot as it was the last fish. I agreed to take it and re-home it. I plan on trying to temporarily house it in my 46g bowfront with my angels for a few days (hopefully) while I try and find it a home. If there is any sign of aggression he comes out. I hate to turn away a needy creature but a blood parrot is not on my list of keepers. I know that a lrge multi is pushing it in a 55g but it is not heavily stocked.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Maximum size is said to be 6" for Synodontis multipunctatus. I have a number of them right at about 6", that are over twenty years old. The dominant older male is 8" though. He is about thirty years old, and has been housed largely in 125 gallon aquariums. Such a large multipunctatus is very rare, and I've never heard of any larger. I think it is safe to assume this multi you are getting won't grow any further.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They do like to be in groups though, so I'd add 4 more.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

There is no way this is a multi. It's huge. It is easily 8" and it's defintely a Synodontis. It has large spots and a very thick body. I will take some photos but I think its an Ocellifer (not sure on the spelling). It is too big for my 55g, I am going to have to try and find a home for him. The blood parrot is also quite big. It is a pale pink with bright green eyes. For a homely fellow he is kinda striking. I can't see him working long term for me, he is in with my Angels right now. The two large fancy goldfish are going in the pond as soon as this cold rain stops. The huge not so nice surprise is when I opened the second bucket inside with the blood parrot is a 12" Pleco!!!!!! I told the lady (as we are standing on the side of a highway!) that he is waaaay too big for me to take. She was going to scoop him out into the ditch! I have this thing sitting in my 46g bowfront, because I couldn't see him killed and I am at a loss. I thought about putting him in my pond but the water temperature is only 62 degrees F right now. OH........MY.........GOD!  I guess if my water temp doesnt go up in the next week I will call the LFS.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Post a pic when you can. Planet Catfish lists a maximum size of almost 9" for S. multipunctatus. What many hobbyists keep as S. multipunctatus may actually be S. grandiops. which are very difficult to distinguish visually (counting the soft rays of the pectoral fins is the easiest clue). S. grandiops don't get as big though. PC lists a TL of 4.3" for S. grandiops, which would leave a 6" 20 year old fish somewhere in the middle. These two species are widely confounded in the hobby (the people catching and exporting them don't know the difference, or don't bother to verify, and neither it seems do any importers/retailers). As they are so easily confounded cross-breeding is also likely common. They are the only two known species of cuckoo spawners.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If it's a man-made pond isolated from other bodies of water, couldn't you acclimate him by cooling the water in the tank gradually to match?


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I have the pleco in my 46g with Angels and I moved the Synodontis to it also because although it is a smaller tank the extra width and lack of rocks gives this catfish some room. I cant cool the tank but I think I might move him to a rubbermaid with a filter to cool him down somewhat. Photos will be up in the morning as I have dial-up and it takes forever to upload to photobucket from home. I usually do that from work on High speed.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Here are some photos

The Synodontis, Any idea on which Syno he is?

















The monster!









The parrot


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I posted the Synodontis in the "unidentified" section to have some experienced members have a stab at him. 
Last night i put the Pleco in a large Rubbermaid tub with an established whisper filter. I am letting him stay in room temperature until my pond temp comes up a bit. It has been cool and rainy so the pond is stuck around 58-60 daytime 50 at night. Once the sun comes out for a few days it should heat up fairly quickly. I am listing the parrot to find him/her a new home.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try www.planetcatfish.com for an ID on the syno.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks, The general concensus is that it is a Synodontis Ocellifer. I am probably going to re-home him to someone with a larger tank. I will keep him for a while to make sure he is healthy and settled and decide from there.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Well I found a home for all three in a 280 ish gallon tank. They inquired about the giant Pleco and when I found out they had a very sparsly stocked huge tank and I offered them the Synodontis and the Blood parrot and they agreed to take the three! :dancing:

Rescued fish to a new home.......couldn't have worked out better!


----------

